# The Koppenberg - My pics from the Tour of Flanders



## bburgbiker (Apr 7, 2003)

I was in Amsterdam for a week and had the opportunity to take a train down to Brussels and then to Oudenaarde to catch the Koppenberg climb of the Tour of Flanders (Ronde van Vlaanderen). It was a great experience and I was lucky enough to get some pretty decent shots. The camera is a Nikon D40 with a Nikkor 18-200mm VR lens. I wasn't able to get a spot along the barrier so these shots were taken by sticking my hand out over the road and hoping for the best.

This sign is by Nesten, a local painter who lives in Kuurne near Kortrijk. His specialty is painting caricatures. 


2005 and 2006 Ronde van Vlaanderen winner Tom BOONEN on the wheel of Team Katusha's Filippo POZZATO. 


Wearing number one, 2008 champion Stijn DEVOLDER would go on to be the man at the top of the podium in Meerbeke in 2009. 


George HINCAPIE, a Classics veteran at age 35, would go on to finish in 34th place. 


Marcus BURGHARDT, Philippe GILBERT of Silence-Lotto, and Grégory RAST of Astana. 


Belgian Kevin VAN IMPE of Quick Step is the son of professional racer Frank Van Impe and the nephew of 1976 Tour de France winner Lucien Van Impe. 






Quick Step's Kevin de Weert


Greg Van Avermaet




Silence-Lotto's Johan Vansummeren




Bbox Bouygues Telecom's Saïd Haddou




Topsport Vlaanderen riders Nikolas Maes and Preben van Hecke


Maxim Iglinsky of Team Astana


Björn Leukemans was suspended for doping in 2008 and is now on the Vacansoleil Pro Cycling Team.




Fabian Cancellara has a problem with his chain as Skil-Shimano's Koen de Kort passes on his left.


You can see that World and Olympic Time-Trial Champion Fabian Cancellara has lost his chain.


American Steven Cozza of Garmin-Slipstream is in the middle of this pack. 


Italian Diego Caccia of Barloworld








Frederiek Veuchelen of Vacansoleil


AG2R's Aurélien Clerc




Cofidis rider Sébastien Portal brings up the rear...


...and receives a helping hand.


The scene just after the riders passed.


Walking down the road back to town.


The town sign near the base of the climb.




Close-up of the Cobbles


The Koppenberg in the distance while waiting for the bus back to the train station in Oudenaarde.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Great pictures! Thanks for posting them


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow, wonderful shots. They really help show how steep it is. Catching Fabian Cancellara walking is priceless.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

excellent pics, thanks


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*awesome thx!*

great sharpness and lovely to see stills of the suffering
they look just like I do when they are not moving;0)


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

*Fantastic Job!*

Wonderful pictures! Thank you for sharing them.

Bill


----------



## chris-images.com (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice work !!
Brings back memories.. I lived just down the road for a season and have few images of the area.
CC.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Great job!*

Thanks for posting


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks for sharing.

jerk


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks! These are great!


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice shots! Thanks.


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

Great shots, thx!

I work for KBC here in the U.S., ha!


----------



## TheBugMan (Nov 27, 2007)

Great pictures bburgbiker!!


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Great pics!!


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Amazing


----------

